# Poland springs water?



## andrizzie (Sep 15, 2015)

I was wondering if Poland springs water is something that is safe for a beta fish. And if so, would it have to be treated with conditioner? I currently have a beta fish in treated tap water, but am going home for winter break and got him a vacation home (new filtered, heated tank to bring him to). My mom is insistent I use Poland springs water because she thinks it is better. 

What do you guys think ?


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I would worry about the sudden change in pH, alkalinity, and hardness... You'd have to do drip acclimation I'd think.


----------



## andrizzie (Sep 15, 2015)

Hypothetically would it be okay to use tap water conditioner on spring water? Or would that be unnecessary and become harmful?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I wouldn't use bottled water without knowing its exact properties and I don't just mean PH ammonia nitrites nitrates, I mean what other additives or minerals are in it or have been removed , Bottled water can be deadly to fish.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I agree with nick, if you don't know everything that is in it, don't use it. Bettas are very hardy fish, They aren't picky about pH and hardness (as long as they don't suddenly change) use tap and simply dechlorinate it. Make sure it's same or within 1-2 degrees of tank water temp and you'll be fine continuously using tap.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Tell your Mom that fish need certain minerals and trace elements which are missing from bottled water. Long-term this can be harmful. If using bottled you'll need to buy remineralizing agents.


----------



## peeptoad (Jul 19, 2013)

I've been keeping my betta in Poland Spring water for the last 9 months and he's in excellent health. I did test it prior to using it, but at the time my tap water was terrible (with 8.5 ph and high ammonia), so spring water was the easiest alternative. There are also minerals in spring water, as opposed to other types of bottled water, so when using it it is best to stick with one brand only. (or water from one source)
I've since moved and no ammonia, but the ph is still very high (between 8-9) in my current tap, so I opted to keep him in PS.
Before I got this fish I tested Poland Spring over a period of 6 months randomly (2.5 gallon jugs and smaller bottles) and it consistently tested the same, so I feel it's safe. Some spring waters can vary because the source can vary slightly.
The ph is around 6.5, zero for everything else tested (ammonia, nitrites, etc.).
I do treat it with Seachem Prime and I use this every other day to keep the ammonia in check since my set up is unfiltered.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Before I got this fish I tested Poland Spring over a period of 6 months randomly (2.5 gallon jugs and smaller bottles) and it consistently tested the same, so I feel it's safe.


Are you saying you have a laboratory or access to one? Because that's the only way you can test the water to see what additives are in it, or what has been taken out?


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Here' a few FAQ's about bottled water, if anyone was interested.

http://www.bottledwater.org/content/faqs


----------



## peeptoad (Jul 19, 2013)

NickAu said:


> Are you saying you have a laboratory or access to one? Because that's the only way you can test the water to see what additives are in it, or what has been taken out?


Yes, my best friend is the State Water Inspector and she tested it for me. In addition to that I used the API test kit for all the standards: nitrites, ammonia, etc.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

peeptoad said:


> Yes, my best friend is the State Water Inspector and she tested it for me. In addition to that I used the API test kit for all the standards: nitrites, ammonia, etc.


Oh cool! Then you can share with us all the minerals that our fish are supposed to have? A list of those would be nice, so others can have water tested and know what to ask to test for.

Thanks in advance for sharing the list!


----------



## peeptoad (Jul 19, 2013)

I can certainly do that, although I no longer have the list of items she tested for. She did it last year and I moved since then, so who knows where the paperwork is. It also costs me $ every time I do it, so I may need to wait until after the holidays.
I can say that she mainly tested for various metalloids and trace minerals, maybe a few other things.


----------



## peeptoad (Jul 19, 2013)

OK, so I finally found the print out for the PS water, but it's a 25 page document and I'm sorry, but I'm not going to post the entire thing because I do not have access to an electronic version.

The breakdown of components in the water is extensive and, I can say from speaking with my friend and observing/caring for my fish over the last year he has been in this water, generally safe. Anyone who is overly-concerned about keeping a fish in this water should, by all means, have it tested themselves, or contact your state regulatory agency because most states have tested bottled spring water if it sold in that state.

I just don't have it in me to transcribe a 25 page report containing many, many different minerals, primary and secondary organics, so apologies.


----------

